# Selling on Ebay



## hsteward90 (Feb 25, 2008)

So I want to start selling my stuff not only local but online too. Ive been looking at ebay and other web sites and I have  couple of questions. 
If i have a small business can I just sell on ebay and use my personal paypal account? And also where can I find a good webhosting where I can get my own web page. Thanks.


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 25, 2008)

ebay, etsy and many other selling venues do interface w/ your paypal account, yes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

ok i'm a big fan of ebay, i hate the fee's i hate what they have done to the new feedback system, but it also gets excellent traffic and I do sell quite a bit there.

But NOT much of my bath and body products due to the fact that there are so many other trying to sell the same thing.   But i'm going to reopen my store there and take it a lot more serious and list a lot more stuff than I had listed previously.........   

But it's hard to sell that on ebay because of the competition there.  There are so many others that are selling the same things.  But yet there are that do sell quite a bit, and it helps that they have lowered the listing fee's (even if they raised the fee you pay after an item is sold.


But yes you can sell casually there as well as open an ebay store.    I closed my store a few weeks ago due to the feedback issues but after thinking about it i'm going to open my store and hope for the best.  I've got 100% feedback and 842 pos feedbacks with 1214 if you count repeat buyers and sellers.  And since I quit using my account for buying a long time ago that's mostly all buyers!!!  (I have a seperate account just for buying.)

If you sell on ebay and use the paypal logo in your listings you are *REQUIRED* to have a premier paypal account.  This is not an option.  You must accept all forms of paypal payment including credit and debit cards and to do that you must have a premier account.  You can simply just upgrade your personal account at no charge.  But paypal does charge you 2.9% PLUS .30 cents of each transaction .  Which is a lot cheaper than going with a private company for CC sales.  Plus it's safer for both the buyer and seller as well.

But if you do use paypal never ever and i mean never send anything out to a customer without a delivery confirmation label on that package,  I can go into that more if you desire.  But I can't stress enough how important that is.

If you also sell on ebay and need a template just ask.  I can create you one.   So you can include as many picts as you want for free without paying ebay for each additional picture.

Here is a sample of one....
http://cgi.ebay.com/5-piece-bottle-paci ... 0225699338

They are quite simple to use.  But you don't have to pay ebay $$$ for each template you use of theirs or for each pict.  And they look more professional as well.

Anywho if you have more questions on ebay just ask, i'm a whizz at ebay!!!


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 25, 2008)

I used to sell my B&B on ebay but, IMHO, it's gotten to the point if the buyer isn't getting a steal they don't make the purchase & I was not going to compromise my prices to suit the garage sale mantality that has taken ebay over in the past few years.


----------



## Mandarin (May 23, 2008)

I closed my Ebay store at the start of May. I hate the new feedback system and sellers of "scented" products suffer because of it.  Everyone has a different nose and how I view a rose to smell (for instance) may not be how someone else preceives that smell.  I have sold for a decade on Ebay and have over 10,000 positive feedback. The last three months have been hell since the new feedback changes were announced.  I have dealt with more difficult people than I can count.  I have found that my website generates enough traffic along with other online venues to keep my sales moving.  While I made money on Ebay, the past year I have sold HALF of what I used to.  The fees skyrocketed as well. I am not trying to discourage anyone- seriously. I just want to give an honest opinion about Ebay so that you can make an informed decision.


----------



## zajanatural (Jun 30, 2008)

I ws a silver powerseller on Ebay once selling my soaps, etc 9making $4500+ a month in sales.)  But their constant fee increases made really hard to make real money.  What is the point of selling something when you have to turn around and give it to someone else?  Ebay now have that cheap garage sale appeal.  

So in March of 07 I closed my Ebay shop and focused on my Etsy shop. 2000 sales later and Etsy has been the best marketplace for me, I love it!  I also have a Silver Pro Merchant Amazon store, and I use hyenacart and Ebid.net.  All in all pretty happy with these sites. I rarely visit Ebay anymore, I do all my eshopping on Etsy or Amazon.  Apart from the occasional person selling mass produced items or items that really do not belong on Etsy at all, its a wonderful site.


----------



## thenaturalway (Jul 9, 2008)

Tabitha said:
			
		

> I used to sell my B&B on ebay but, IMHO, it's gotten to the point if the buyer isn't getting a steal they don't make the purchase & I was not going to compromise my prices to suit the garage sale mantality that has taken ebay over in the past few years.



I agree Tabitha.  I sold alot of products on ebay in the past.  I thought about selling again on there, but you are right, the buyer practically wants the item free.  You can only go so low on your items and possibly make a profit.

It has gotten nuts.  I'm going to list on ebay and etsy.  We'll see what happens.


----------



## Belinda01 (Mar 1, 2011)

There are several ways to make money selling on eBay. You can start with a list of products, usually begin with a few points throughout the house that you no longer use on eBay and allow bidders to bid his true auction style. To the highest bidder accepts the item. Another popular way to sell on eBay has set the price of the product and sell it to the customer come first-served basis. They call this Buy It Now. If you're looking to make substantial income from eBay, you can finally start recording his own, which is You can add more items that can be purchased by consumers.


----------



## craftgirl08 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Ebay*

Sigh  I can't seem to make a go of it either on ebay.  Soo many people selling similar items for almost nothing.    Is there a crafters marketplace where folks like us can sell?


----------



## soapbuddy (Mar 8, 2011)

I won't sell on ebay. I refuse to sell my soap for $1 per bar. That doesn't even cover any materials or my time. By the time you pay listing fees, picture fees, paypal fees, you are in the negative.


----------



## craftgirl08 (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re:  Ebay*

That's exactly how I feel too soapbuddy!


----------



## palms1124 (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm interested in selling online also.  This thread has been a big help and I am not going to go with Ebay as I had planned.  How are Etsy fees?  We spend a lot of money and time creating our products and I hate to end up losing money because of being eaten up with fees.  Thanks again for any input!


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

*Selling on Ebay or Etsy*

I have considered both, but find people are either giving their product away or when you add the postage onto the price it makes it almost unafordable for most.


----------

